# Restoring a T Handle Auger



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

To go on with my workbench build I needed to bore a big and deep hole for the vise screw. So it was the perfect occasion to restore an old auger I bought some time ago.

I hope you'll like it






PS: It's working well enough, but I'll like to make the screw a bit sharper on the tip, to make it bite the wood better. I wasn't able to get there with filing, is there a special technique to file screws? In alternative... is there a good way to remove this one and weld a new screw in its place?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I would not recommend replacing the lead screw by welding on a new one. since it will remove any heat treating done on the original steel. If you can carefully use a MIG welder on the tip to replace it, and watch the temperature adding new metal slowly, that's how I would do it.

There are quite a few videos on sharpening auger bits. The lead screw is very important in drawing the bit into the wood progressively so it requires either a screw pitch file or careful sharpening with an"auger" file:


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

thanks woodnthings! i just bought an auger file. as an electrician i have quite a few 1" auger bits that can't be power driven anymore. cutting nails is common with electricians bits. they do ok until the last 1/4", to where the screw quits pulling in. i've tried to sharpen them with a small triangle file before with disastrous results.
i also have a set of 5- 18" auger bits 1/4 to 1, that could use some help. i use these for timber framing and threaded rod.


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

_Ogre said:


> thanks woodnthings! i just bought an auger file. as an electrician i have quite a few 1" auger bits that can't be power driven anymore. cutting nails is common with electricians bits. they do ok until the last 1/4", to where the screw quits pulling in. i've tried to sharpen them with a small triangle file before with disastrous results.
> i also have a set of 5- 18" auger bits 1/4 to 1, that could use some help. i use these for timber framing and threaded rod.


How is the auger file serving you compared to the triangular file?


----------



## Buildit (Feb 5, 2021)

woodnthings said:


> I would not recommend replacing the lead screw by welding on a new one. since it will remove any heat treating done on the original steel. If you can carefully use a MIG welder on the tip to replace it, and watch the temperature adding new metal slowly, that's how I would do it.


Thanks for the suggestion. After sharpening I found this auger very much usable, the only thing that make it struggle is using it against end grain. For this reason I think that for the time being I won't risk messing whit it. Mainly because I'm pretty sure I would mess it up.


----------

